# Gentoo Forum Down?

## Beelzebub_

Hey,

bei mir häufen sich die Vorfälle, dass die Gentooserver down sind. Ist das bei euch auch so? Was ist da los?

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, ist hier auch so.

Gibt wohl merkwürdige Segfaults auf zwei Servern ... Infra hat das im Blick.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ich dachte schon es hinge mit openDNS gestern zusammen - da war es besonders häufig, aber es trat unter Windows (ohne openDNS) und Linux (openDNS) auf

gut, dass die Bescheid wissen  :Smile: 

die Chancen scheinen höher zu stehen, wenn man zuerst via google's cached Site reingeht und dann den Original-Thread öffnet

----------

## cryptosteve

Im Chat rauschte gestern auch die Info vorbei, dass es nach Abschalten von https_everywhere (Firefox-AddOn) etwas besser würde ... ich hab das AddOn zwar, aber ich war bislang zu faul, es abzuschalten. Keine Ahnung, ob da was dran ist ....

----------

